# jar auf Mac ausführen



## Samarek (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem: Mac 

Mal im Ernst, also ...

ich soll ein Programm schreiben das sowohl auf Windows, Linux und Mac läuft, da ist Java natürlich die Wahl. Wenn ich das Prog jetzt als Executable Jar exportiere kann ich es mit einem Doppelklick unter Windows und Linux starten, auf nem Mac aber nicht.

Kann mir jemand erklären warum nicht und wie ich es starten kann?


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jun 2012)

Bekommst du ne Exception beim Starten (über die Konsole ausführen)?


----------



## Samarek (20. Jun 2012)

Nope, keine Exception, es passiert einfach garnix.

Kann es sein dass es irgendwie mit Rechten zusammenhängt oder so?
Das die JVM geblockt wird, ich habe, zu allem Überfluss, auch noch 0 Ahnung von MACs


----------



## Crian (20. Jun 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert das. Seltsam.


----------



## KrokoDiehl (20. Jun 2012)

Kannst du es über Konsole mal mit

```
java -jar mein.jar
```
starten? Dann müsste ja ein Fehler kommen.


----------



## MarderFahrer (21. Jun 2012)

Und wenn das starten der jar über die Konsole ebenfalls keinen output generiert, dann guck mal in das system.log deines Mac's.

Zu finden unter:
/var/log/system.log

Da kommt eigentlich alles rein, was im system so passiert. Hatte auch mal ne jar, welche eine interne db ansprechen sollte, was aber nicht ging und Fehler auf der konsole gabs auch nicht. Erst ein Blick in die System.log brachte da klarheit was genau nicht funktionierte.


----------

